# Audi's Q7 TDI Clean Diesel Wins Earth, Wind & Power(SM) Environmental Award



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

[Source: Audi of America]
Herndon, VA - Audi's Q7 TDI, its first clean diesel vehicle to hit U.S. streets this year is turning heads, most recently with a nod from the Earth, Wind & Power Awards, which selected it as "Most Environmentally Progressive Truck of the Year." 
The Earth, Wind & Power Awards recognize vehicles that contribute to the reduction of global warming, are conducive to promoting a cleaner environment, and that help reduce dependence on foreign oil through alternative energy sources. Finalists for the 2010 Earth, Wind & Power Car and Truck of the Year were selected by nationally renowned automotive editors and journalists. "Most Environmentally Progressive Car and Truck of the Year" winners were announced on December 1, in Los Angeles.
"Energy independence and fuel efficiency are serious issues that need to be addressed. We are thrilled that TDI clean diesel technology is getting the recognition it deserves for the significant impact it can have on building a cleaner planet and reducing dependence on foreign oil," said Johan de Nysschen, President, Audi of America. "We are heavily invested in clean diesel technology and have worked over the past 20 years to create technology that is unsurpassed in the delivering raw power while promoting efficiency."
Introduced in June 2009, the Audi Q7 TDI clean diesel meets emissions standards in all 50 states, offers 600 miles of driving range and, with 12 percent more power in each drop of diesel fuel, doesn't sacrifice performance for fuel efficiency. TDI clean diesel technology delivers 30 percent better fuel economy than a comparable gasoline-powered engine and produces 20 percent less greenhouse gas. 
“With climate change and dependence on foreign oil a major concern, more people than ever are turning to fuel-efficient or alternative fuel vehicles,” said Courtney Caldwell, EWP’s creator and executive producer. “It’s become of vital interest to consumers, automakers to produce vehicles that are compatible with our planet.” 
Audi introduced the Q7 TDI clean diesel this summer with a public awareness campaign about the positive effects that clean diesel can have on America's dependency on foreign oil. A U.S. EPA analysis found that if one-third of Americans fueled their cars, pick-ups and SUVs with clean diesel instead of gasoline, the United States could send back 1.5 million barrels of foreign oil per day.
American consumers are responding positively to the performance and efficiency of Audi's TDI clean diesel technology. Vastly exceeding the original expectations for TDI demand, sales in November increased to 49 percent of all Q7 models sold during the month.
Twenty years ago, Audi developed TDI clean diesel technology, signifying the brand’s commitment to trailblazing automotive performance executed in an environmentally responsible way. This winter, Audi's groundbreaking TDI 2.0 engine is available in the popular A3 model achieving an unprecedented EPA-estimated 42 MPG highway. 
*ABOUT AUDI*
Audi of America Inc. and its 270 dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. The Audi lineup is one of the freshest in the industry with 23 models, including 12 models launched during model years 2008 and 2009. Audi is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. In selling one million vehicles worldwide in 2008, AUDI AG recorded its 13th consecutive record year for sales growth. Visit http://www.audiusa.com or http://www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.


----------

